

You can now register .me domain names on GoDaddy - vaksel

Just went live, I got 10 3 letter domains, and a few 4 letter ones.
======
babul
Unless you are going to use them, I am actually against this. This is already
enough cyber-squatting, domainer/domaining, domain tasting/kiting etc. going
around.

Personally, I think there should be a system where acquired domains that are
not used should be sold at cost/reasonable prices.

Sadly, free market economics (and the generalised nature of people who do
this) means this will never happen.

------
smoody
good luck. i was on at 8am exactly, put a bunch in my cart, checked-out, got
notification of my purchase, etc. but, godaddy just sent me a bunch of emails
stating that someone had registered them before me. and, some were pretty
obscure.

the domain marketplace is big. you're most certainly competing with
registration bots and perhaps even domain squatting companies that are also
registries.

of course it doesn't mean you shouldn't try.

------
brk
I just registered a couple, thanks for the heads up.

Edit: someone beat me to "dontfuckwith.me"

------
noodle
congrats. i'm giving it a go with some more obscure things that i would
possibly use. but even those are taken.

